# Visa Grant Notice



## reacher (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi.
Class FA Visitor subclass 600 (Visiting Australia from Indonesia)

On my Visa Grant Notice which has Visa Grant Date 1st November 2013
Stay for 3 Months.
*Last Date to Arrive 1st February 2014
*
Does this mean 3 months from the 1st November 2013 or can i arrive on the 1st February 2014 and stay for 3 Months??

Regards


----------



## sexycola (Oct 27, 2013)

reacher said:


> Hi.
> Class FA Visitor subclass 600 (Visiting Australia from Indonesia)
> 
> On my Visa Grant Notice which has Visa Grant Date 1st November 2013
> ...


If you are on a tourist visa, you are allowed to stay normally 90 days or depends. 
From nov 1, 2013 - to Feb. 1, 2014 your visa is still valid so you should be travelling on those date. Then once you arrive Australia (should be before or On feb. 1, 2014) your 90 days will start counting. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Marianina (Oct 25, 2012)

reacher said:


> Hi.
> Class FA Visitor subclass 600 (Visiting Australia from Indonesia)
> 
> On my Visa Grant Notice which has Visa Grant Date 1st November 2013
> ...


As I understand it, since your visa is for a 3-month visit, you can enter Aus ONCE anytime between 1 November 2013 and 1 February 2014 and remain for a maximum of 3 months. (So yes, if you choose to enter Aus on 1 February, you can stay until 30 April 2014.)


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

yeah as it says "Last Date to Arrive 1st February 2014" you can arrive no later than the 1st of Feb 2014 and remain in AU for 3 months.


----------



## reacher (Nov 2, 2013)

Got it --Thank you--


----------



## reacher (Nov 2, 2013)

Thank you Mariaina


----------

